# MBTI Types' Superpowers



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

I know I'm new and all, but I searched "superpower" up, and nothing popped up about it. 

So what would each type's superpower be?

Like for example like type XOXO could have Cupid powers. 

Or type BARK could have nature/tree powers. 

You get the idea.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

how about INTXs having einstein-powers ? xD *lame*


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

dreamermiki said:


> how about INTXs having einstein-powers ? xD *lame*


Einstein was an INTP, darling. ;-)


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> Einstein was an INTP, darling. ;-)


He had his own superpower =O


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> Einstein was an INTP, darling. ;-)


haha, i know, i know. but i don't wanna miss out the INTJs. i guess every type can be interlectual, but these two are numero 1 on my ranking list... *sees you're an intp* ... o.o oh! no, i didn't wanted to insult you in any way! >.< (but still, you guys gotta share the these powers... and the place on my list)


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

So INTXs brainiac powers?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> Einstein was an INTP, darling. ;-)


It's working already!


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Sycamore said:


> So INTXs brainiac powers?


yup, pretty much what i wanted to say xD 



Dark Romantic said:


> It's working already!


haha, indeed. maybe it never stopped, in the first place.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

INTPs has super-smarticle.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

So far: INTP - brainiac smarticle powers


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

dreamermiki said:


> haha, i know, i know. but i don't wanna miss out the INTJs. i guess every type can be interlectual, but these two are numero 1 on my ranking list... *sees you're an intp* ... o.o oh! no, i didn't wanted to insult you in any way! >.< (but still, you guys gotta share the these powers... and the place on my list)


I don't mind! ^__^ I just have this weird thing where I feel the need to correct people. Even on the most minor of things. c; I'm weird. lol, anywho, I would classify ENFP's as having flower power. They can create works of mystic, abstract beauty that make others feel peaceful and harmonious. INTJ's have telekinesis. Dark, mysterious, and able to brainwash and control even the most tactful of people.


----------



## Minxy (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say ENFP would have telephathist powers? We read people quickly. I have often freaked people out pre-empting their reactions cause I just 'get' them.

(first post by the way, *waves*. I just wanted to jump straight in. Should go and find the intro forum really).


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

The ISFJ's super power is the fancy-dancy ability to clean up after everyone else's crappy clothing, because we just like to do that for no reason at all! (And it's not because I want to sniff underpants or anything.)

Why this instead of something cool? Well Intuition = magical abilities, which would be our weak spots.

Maybe super eye vision for the observantness, which helps with the cleaning immensely.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually remember seeing some site that listed superpowers for MBTI types. It listed INTJs as possessing the psychic abilities of clairvoyant simulation, remote viewing, precognition, postcognition, and autokinesis, and I remember being pleased with that combination. I don't remember where I saw it though, as I seem to have written down the powers but not the URL of the site.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

ESTPs are definitely Super Durability, Speed, and Strength. It's just a given.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, I'm sure it goes completely without saying because everyone knows this already, but .... INFJs are super-psychic fanged mystical beings who can cut a path, with laser-like precision, into the very core of your deepest soul. 

*watch the fuck out we are some scary shit*


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

INTJs are the most likely (22% chance) to be in top 2% of people with the highest IQ, btw. So we are the brains.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> I don't mind! ^__^ I just have this weird thing where I feel the need to correct people. Even on the most minor of things. c; I'm weird. lol, anywho, I would classify ENFP's as having flower power. They can create works of mystic, abstract beauty that make others feel peaceful and harmonious. INTJ's have telekinesis. Dark, mysterious, and able to brainwash and control even the most tactful of people.


haha, oh i know... i don't think it's too bad. 
INTJs can stare right into your soul, while their eyes will always stay a mystery to me. xD
and ENFPs walk probably with a bucket full of paint around.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool thread. I like to think of Istj's as having the superpowers of Tracing and Re-inforcement (Taken from Fate/Stay Night).

Descriptive link for those not familiar http://outskirtsbattledome.wikispaces.com/Character+Profile+-+Emiya+Shirou.

Limitless recall as well structure-modification would seem like likely superpowers for Istjs.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Aquarian said:


> Well, I'm sure it goes completely without saying because everyone knows this already, but .... INFJs are super-psychic fanged mystical beings who can cut a path, with laser-like precision, into the very core of your deepest soul.
> 
> *watch the fuck out we are some scary shit*


lol!!! good one. 

/puts laser eyes away in the closet until they learn to stop being so scary xD

any phenomena for which people have not yet discovered a logical explanation they can accept, they either deny its existence or deem it "magical." i love how the ability to put two-and-two together based on the signals a person sends out, or translate their nonverbals, is now a magical superpower... SuperSight!

seeing through everyone to that degree ~ now, that would make life a lot easier..._and_ less enjoyable, now that i think about it.


----------

